# DIY gunstock camera rig



## chungdha (Jan 16, 2014)

Watch video here how to build it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHPlc9Lp_EM

In this video I am showing you how to build your own gunstock camera rig from camera accessories. Its not a shoulder rig as this is not put on your shoulder but against your armpit, chest or anywhere you want. The great thing about this rig is that is versatile in where you place it and enable you to capture the right angle that you want with less limitations than a shoulder rig.

The price making a gunstock rig varies from the simplest of $15 to $47 USD. So I have listed the different variations you can get it in that suits your budget and the link to Ebay with the right search terms.

For more info watch description on under youtube video or click here for the blog post about this. http://www.chungdha.com/2014/01/diy-gunstock-rig.html


----------



## surapon (Jan 16, 2014)

chungdha said:


> Watch video here how to build it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHPlc9Lp_EM
> 
> In this video I am showing you how to build your own gunstock camera rig from camera accessories. Its not a shoulder rig as this is not put on your shoulder but against your armpit, chest or anywhere you want. The great thing about this rig is that is versatile in where you place it and enable you to capture the right angle that you want with less limitations than a shoulder rig.
> 
> ...




WOW, Dear chungdha.
GREAT DIY, Great Ideas and Great invention for both Still Photos and Video too.
Thanks.
Syrapon


----------



## ClayStevens (Jan 21, 2014)

Admire the ability of DIY. I'm a poor technical guy.


----------

